# POAS.com is gone?!



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone know what happened to peeonastick.com?? I loved that website!

~Rose


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know. I googled it and there is a Yahoo Answers discussion about it being gone. The domain isn't active. I wonder if they accidentally let their domain expire or if they just couldn't keep up with it?


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

That's awful! I loved that website too


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

I loved the answer for the FAQ "What does "in vivo" mean?"

"It means for external use only. Don't cram it up your ho-ha."







:

~Rose


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

You can still see the Google cache for it  go to google and type in peeonastick.com - should come up with some links from POAS.com and go to the cache under the link.


----------



## shimglam (Jun 14, 2006)

It's back, yay!


----------



## MamadeRumi (Aug 5, 2012)

It seems to be gone again, and though I still see it listed in searches I do, I can't see the google cache for it, either. Does anyone know what happened?


----------

